# anubias nana algae help ?



## Deano3 (15 Feb 2012)

Hi i i have a small fluval spec with a betta in there and i dose with 5 drops of flourish excell daily but the algae was already there bofore that, the algae looks like a thick layer or dusk and its a brown colour not very hairy just looks dirty any ideas ? standard spec light on from 10-6



thanks Dean


----------



## Kristoph91 (15 Feb 2012)

Hi, could be diatoms maybe? How long has the tank been running ?
Have you tried smearing it off ?
Kris


----------



## Deano3 (15 Feb 2012)

yeah i recently put the betta in there but the tank been set up with plants for months, when i re aranged it i tryed wiping off the leaves but its seems to be back already
googled it and it does look like it in some pics how do i get rid ?
thanks for repply


----------



## Deano3 (15 Feb 2012)

just read that they eat nitrates and i have just finished fishless cycling so when my betta settles in and tank stables hopefully will clear

thanks


----------



## Kristoph91 (16 Feb 2012)

Just have to wait and see mate. It will hopefully clear when the filter properly matures with the betta in there.
Good luck with it, hope it clears up soon.

Kris


----------



## Deano3 (16 Feb 2012)

thanks for repply yeah hopefully clears, dosing with excel and i am sure i am seeing new growth aswel lol will keep u posted and get some pics this weekend

thanks


----------



## Ady34 (16 Feb 2012)

Hi  Deano,
i have a spec with anubias and betta and early on i also had brown algae on the leaves of my anubias. Keep wiping it off before a water change and when the tank matures (as you said) it will dissappear.
Incidentally in this tank there is only an anubias, no other plants, but i dont dose anything, just water changes, its doing fine theyre hardy little plants!
Ady.


----------



## Kristoph91 (17 Feb 2012)

Yeah post some pics then people with more expertise will hopefully be able to diagnose 
Kris


----------

